# Using your own phone for Uber



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm not sure if a similar post has already been written regarding this topic, so I apologize for any redundancies here. I downloaded the Uber Driver app onto my iPhone, and it works just fine. One thing I realized, however, is that it messes with the audio on my phone. Let me clarify what I mean. Thus far, I've been using the Uber issued iPhone to do everything that's essentially Uber related. I use my personal iPhone for virtually everything else: navigation, phone calls, texts, and so forth. I have bluetooth in my car, which allows for both hands free calling, as well as audio streaming, which allows me to play music from my personal iPhone through my car's audio system. This is something that I have come to value a lot because everything that I listen to is on my iPhone. But when I turn on the app from my personal phone, I lose the bluetooth capability, meaning all audio comes directly out of my phone. I even tried plugging my phone in directly via the auxiliary cable, but that didn’t work either. It sounds like once you activate the driver app and go online, any and all audio now comes directly out of your phone. I don’t know if there’s a workaround solution to this or not. Basically, I’d like to use the driver app from my personal phone, but also keep audio (and phone calls) streaming through my car’s system. Does anyone know if there’s a way around this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## UberDan (Sep 14, 2014)

You can have your music on a usb flash drive instead, assuming your car is equipped with a usb port. But why on earth would you wanna take any phone calls when you're carrying a pax?


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

I was actually thinking about doing that. My car does have a Micro SD port that I can easily store music on and play it through that. But I like options, and ideally, I'd love to have the option of playing Pandora as well (which, as of right now, can only be done through my iPhone as far I know). I think I just got so used to having full access to my iPhone while Ubering that now when my audio access has gotten restricted, I suddenly feel handicapped. I suppose this is one of those cases where I can't have my cake and eat it, too. I don't take phone calls with passengers in the car. I was referring to making or getting calls before I pick up passengers.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes, this is a real bummer for me too. Me for a different reason than you, but still a bummer.

I was using a bluetooth headset in my left ear mainly for navigation instructions, but also for hearing the ping, making calls to pax etc.

The only solution for me so far is to use a wired headphones plugged into the headphone jack and just put one side in my left ear. I hate the wire though as I get in and out of my car quite often. The headphone jack into aux will work, but not the firewire to aux.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Yes, this is a real bummer for me too. Me for a different reason than you, but still a bummer.
> 
> I was using a bluetooth headset in my left ear mainly for navigation instructions, but also for hearing the ping, making calls to pax etc.
> 
> The only solution for me so far is to use a wired headphones plugged into the headphone jack and just put one side in my left ear. I hate the wire though as I get in and out of my car quite often. The headphone jack into aux will work, but not the firewire to aux.


I know what you mean. I'd get pretty annoyed with the wired solution as well because I get in and out of my car pretty often, too (not to mention the annoyance of having a wire dangle around you while you're driving). I think I just got so used to the whole wireless solution that it's made me a little lazy.  So much so that I'm basically paying $10/week to keep my wireless setup (it's amazing how much we're willing to pay at times for convenience!).


----------

